# DHS: 100 Million Americans Could Lose Power in Major Sun Storm



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I followed the link from Drudge: DHS: 100 Million Americans Could Lose Power in Major Sun Storm | Washington Free Beacon

It looks to only speak of a "potential future storm", but the topic itself is a bit odd to be out of the blue.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Obamacare quality dog wagging....I can see hitting the east with power outtage, but seems more likely down here will be a "outbreak" or some other. Can't scare hillbillies and mexicans by "turning off the lights" - one less thing to pay


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Its out of the blue because DHS/FEMA and other gov agencies are just now getting paperwork filed, spell checked, approved, documented, final drafted to cover their butts. Notice how the former CIA official is saying we are running out of time? I'm sure he still has some insight on operations (scientific evidence) that they are not letting out from friends from the inside. Of course they don't want anyone to panic though.

The year is getting ready to be 2015, and we still live in a society that thinks like we live in the Middle Ages.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I figure it's a case of trying to soften the blow if something should happen. It's been a fairly active sunspot season. As we know, something could happen any minute. There's no way to predict it or dodge it. It's a matter of luck. It could happen to hit just before noon in Chicago, in which case it would cover the country, or it could hit at midnight to knock out Japan, China, etc.

I think that 100 million is a very conservative number(!).


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The area affected is not determined by the side of the earth facing the sun. The big double CME (2 of them, 15 minutes apart) that missed us in 2012 would have sent the world back to the mid 19th century. A congressional commission report said that 90% of the US population could be dead in a year. I think it would be a lot faster. Today we don't have the old technology of water wheel or old fashioned steam powered manufacturing to fall back on. The US and all other "modern" countries would be in deep $hit. The third world countries probably would even notice, except they wouldn't get their shipment of food, etc from US.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a guy on youtube that does a daily report about 4 or 5 minutes long all about sunspots and CME's. Suspicious0bserver. Note that the O in observer is actually a zero. Check him out.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We had a solar storm about a month ago that had the potential to knock out our power. We've been having the for a long time but you never hear about from the media. It's another possibility people don't like to talk about. Wiki or Google the Carrington event and you'll see what might happen.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> We had a solar storm about a month ago that had the potential to knock out our power. We've been having the for a long time but you never hear about from the media. It's another possibility people don't like to talk about. Wiki or Google the Carrington event and you'll see what might happen.


The article references that event, along with another that happened since then.
It also mentions the recent CME that missed us.
Just about everyone on here is familiar with the Carrington event. Some base their entire SHTF planning on such.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

While I do not discount a solar event, a much more likely scenario would be a direct attack on our energy system by a human or governmental entity.
U.S. energy grid hacked 79 times this year | Project Economy - WMUR Home


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

America's electrical preparedness is at the level of a dumpster fire...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> America's electrical preparedness is at the level of a dumpster fire...
> 
> View attachment 8797


Because the federal government has been throwing the money away on other things.


----------



## Shourn (Oct 1, 2014)

The high priests, magicians and wizards will bring the sun storm in the form of an EMP attack.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn I hope you're wrong, but I would put anything past N Korea and a few others.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Being relatively new to prepping(<1yr), I first thought that CME was the biggest danger to the grid. I am now wondering if hackers are now the bigger danger. We are now past the peak in the solar cycle, and while we are still seeing sunspots, the numbers will now decline . Hackers seem to be on the rise.


----------

